# TV Repair Help [PICTURES]



## Nightwing749 (Oct 3, 2007)

My dad's 62" Hitachi HDTV recently got this purple/green blur in the screen. It starts from the top and dips about 1/5 of the screen. Distorting the rest of the screen and color. We have a Sony Dolby Digital speaker setup. I'm thinking the center speaker we had on top of the TV may have been the cause of this. I've read somewhere that sometimes the speaker isn't shielded correctly and can damage a TV. I've tried moving the speaker away but there was no change. Any ideals what I can do? or how much a repair like this will cost?

Thank you.

Photos


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is it a CRT?


----------



## Nightwing749 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm think it's a 3 tube projector.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Where was the speaker? Was it near the back where it could influence the picture? I don't think a magnet would affect it if the speaker was way up front near the projection screen.

Does it seem to be getting any better with time? Sometimes the degaussing takes some time. Is it possible something inside came loose and the projector is no longer aligned with the screen? Was it moved, for example? How old is the unit?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Automatic degaussing also requires power cycles, that's when it takes place.


----------



## Nightwing749 (Oct 3, 2007)

The center speaker was on the top front portion and the TV hasn't been moved since we got it three years ago. I just found out that my dad already had a repairman over before I came home today. Something about replacing a Conversion board and resonator in the power supply. The guy claims the cause is from playing video games on it like my brothers XBOX 360. Wants to charge $370! ouch...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Nightwing749 said:


> The center speaker was on the top front portion and the TV hasn't been moved since we got it three years ago. I just found out that my dad already had a repairman over before I came home today. Something about replacing a Conversion board and resonator in the power supply. The guy claims the cause is from playing video games on it like my brothers XBOX 360. Wants to charge $370! ouch...


Boy, I have my doubts about that explanation. I'd rather have heard "random failure" as a cause. But I'd be interested in any further information you might have on this, if he said anything else. Maybe he just made it up, too, suspecting that people like an explanation and are unlikely to look into it too much.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you just moved the speaker I would wait to see if it fixes itself first and that may take some time. I did it on the tube tv years ago but within a week all was ok again. But I just had a smaller purple/green blur in the top corner.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I created myself a "monster" degaussing coil that I've used successfully for issues like this on a number of TV's. You can also use a VCR eraser to try to do the trick.

You need to energize it away from the set, then come in close and run it in circles all around the projection area, then slowly take it away while still energized until you're 6-8 feet away.


----------



## mr.fixit46 (Nov 2, 2007)

CRT discoloration is caused by a couple thngs.
One being a faulty thyristor where it does not allow voltage to the degausing coil to demove any DC affect to the CRT.
Two being a faulty gun or no supply to that gun.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I created myself a "monster" degaussing coil that I've used successfully for issues like this on a number of TV's. You can also use a VCR eraser to try to do the trick.
> 
> You need to energize it away from the set, then come in close and run it in circles all around the projection area, then slowly take it away while still energized until you're 6-8 feet away.


You got one of those too? I carry mine in the trunk, made from old degaussing rings from old monitors. Comes in handy from time to time.


----------



## mr.fixit46 (Nov 2, 2007)

There is also a couple other reasons for the blue/green blur. One being you've lost the red gun. Second the DC supply has decreased. In the event you have discoloration due to a failed degausing coil or a faulty thyristor, try pluging in a curling iron and wave small circular motions in front of the CRT. AC current will null a DC magnetic effect.


----------

